# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  HELP needed with step

## Jedo_03

Reno at daughters
laid laminate flooring in two rooms
they're on a different level to each other 
The upright face isn't so much a problem - I can face that over with strips of the laminate... 
Where the problem lies is what can I use to cover the gap on the horizontal (kitchen) side...  
close to 2 inches in some places - and can't be THICK else the G-kids will kick the hill out of it with their toes  
and 2nd problem is... the other half of the kitchen is SLATE  :Shock:   
which gives me a BIGGER problem cos it's not the same level as the laminate...  
Anyone have any ideas to get me outa this predicament please...
Jedo

----------


## redheeler

Hi jedo 
Interesting problem-I'm sure there are a multitude of solutions. I just can't think of any. You could check out www.armstrong.com - they list a couple of products that may help- T-molding and Baby Threshold. 
All the best
redheeler

----------


## Loki429

Perhaps instead of trying to change the levels you can use the old trusted method for when things don't quite work out right - turn it into a feature instead!
Maybe some sort of contrasting colour or material?
Will the different levels become a trip hazard?
A 90 degree angle or a sloping piece of material or even a rounded piece of material? Something hard (metal, wood) or maybe something soft (rubber) ? 
Good luck!

----------


## Jedo_03

Looks like could be the job,,,
armstrong.com is in NAmerica though
gives me something to look for over here
thanks again
Jedo     

> Hi jedo 
> Interesting problem-I'm sure there are a multitude of solutions. I just can't think of any. You could check out www.armstrong.com - they list a couple of products that may help- T-molding and Baby Threshold. 
> All the best
> redheeler

----------


## Jedo_03

I think that's where most of my brain energy has gone - laterally
daughter WON'T have a metal step..
Yes - potentially a trip hazard on exiting the kitchen - so has to be thin
something 90 deg angled would be ideal - but getting the width is the problem (least up here it is)
thought of glueing a long strip of rubber or the likes - but haven't dared suggest that to the daughter yet... (Hey, her dad's a woodie ya know..)
Redheeler's post looks promising - seems somebody might make and sell just what I'm after
Thanks though
Jedo    

> Perhaps instead of trying to change the levels you can use the old trusted method for when things don't quite work out right - turn it into a feature instead!
> Maybe some sort of contrasting colour or material?
> Will the different levels become a trip hazard?
> A 90 degree angle or a sloping piece of material or even a rounded piece of material? Something hard (metal, wood) or maybe something soft (rubber) ? 
> Good luck!

----------


## redheeler

Hi Jedo - Carpet Choice sells Armstrong products. I think it's pretty readily available in Australia. 
Cheers
redheeler

----------


## Jedo_03

be onto them first thing monday :2thumbsup:  
Jedo    

> Hi Jedo - Carpet Choice sells Armstrong products. I think it's pretty readily available in Australia. 
> Cheers
> redheeler

----------

